# Outlook 2007 max pst file size registry key



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a user with Office 2007 sp2 and her pst is reaching 2gig. It is giving her file size too big error and refusing new e-mails.

I have compacted the pst to free up some space but I also want to allow a bigger pst file size. This is at work and user gets a lot of email. She does archives and I am encouraging her to do more of it.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832925
I followed this article from Microsoft to adjust max file size but the registry keys it talks about are not on this PC. I searched the registry up and down and neither the PST folder or MaxFileSize keys are there in HKEY_CURRENT_USER

Anyone know how to allow larger pst file in Office 07 :4-dontkno


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok I just saw part in article that says keys may not exist and to manually create them if that is the case. I'll create the keys and see if that works.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi 

Have a look here regarding pst files

http://www.officearticles.com/outlook/understanding_data_files_in_microsoft_outlook.htm


----------

